# Accuair E-level controller issue



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

So I was trying to calibrate my e-level (programming the system throught the controller etc) but my controller would not complete the steps outlined in the provided instructions.

I contacted Accuair and sent back the controller and ECU. Talked with them yesterday and they are still testing but have determined the controller unit to be faulty.

All of this is new out of the box.

Anybody else having these similar problems?

Hopefully they take care of it for me -


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

as of late, there has been a surge of faulty accuair products. don't know what the reasoning is behind this, but hopefully it gets resolved soon as this could hurt their reputation. 

+ they are definitely a great company who makes great products. in the past, they have always worked hard to help customers with their issues and keep customers happy. hope they pull through for you :thumbup:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, they are a great product and company. I have talked with a few of their guys and they are always helpfull

I just talked to Mike @ Accuair and they have it all sorted out for me. He provided me a tracking number and it's going out today all fixed up.

Sweet deal and great service. :thumbup:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

mik alexander is the man.... he always takes the time to get any problems resolved...... nothing but great guys over there @ accuair!!!!!


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys! We work hard to provide the highest quality products and best service that we can. 

Not sure where buck_russell is getting his info, but we have actually improved our fallout percentage significantly over the last 12 months by bringing more manufacturing in-house to keep closer tabs on QC. All of our parts get 100% tested before they leave our facility (ECU's, Interfaces, Valves, and all harnesses). But even with 100% testing there is always a few that won't make it in the field. I will also mention that if someone thinks that they are hearing more reports recently it may just be due to the massive increase in the number of AccuAir systems being installed everyday.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

It's not so much an issue, but I noticed that my touchpad interface gets warm if it's been on for a while. Is this normal? It functions fine. I would tend to assume that it's the back lighting creating the heat. I'm just curious...

The system is dope as **** though. Awesome product. I'm so happy with it.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> It's not so much an issue, but I noticed that my touchpad interface gets warm if it's been on for a while. Is this normal? It functions fine. I would tend to assume that it's the back lighting creating the heat. I'm just curious...
> 
> The system is dope as **** though. Awesome product. I'm so happy with it.


Mine was getting pretty warm too. You know there is a way to dim the lights in the controller and even turn them off.

I just turned mine down and now if its getting hot, I just turn the lights off.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> Mine was getting pretty warm too. You know there is a way to dim the lights in the controller and even turn them off.
> 
> I just turned mine down and now if its getting hot, I just turn the lights off.


Yeah I know. I read through all of AccuAir's documentation before I did anything. I just haven't gotten that far yet. I also need to adjust the pressure switch cutoff to 200psi.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Rob Cote said:


> Yeah I know. I read through all of AccuAir's documentation before I did anything. I just haven't gotten that far yet. I also need to adjust the pressure switch cutoff to 200psi.


I'm just curious.. what will that do? I have a low rider depot 5 gal tank. What does this setting do. Not sure if mine should be at the 150 or the 200psi.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

i'd run 150. you don't want to risk your bags hitting 200psi during calibration


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

dOWa242 said:


> I'm just curious.. what will that do? I have a low rider depot 5 gal tank. What does this setting do. Not sure if mine should be at the 150 or the 200psi.


Compressors will run less often 

Only do this if you have (a) 200psi compressor(s)! Otherwise, your compressor(s) will run all day long trying to satisfy the 200psi shut-off, which will, of course, never happen. I have dual 480Cs, so I'd like to utilize the extra output. That's part of the reason I went with those pumps. In essence, the air stored in your tank will be denser, thus giving you more storage in the same volume tank. :thumbup:


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> It's not so much an issue, but I noticed that my touchpad interface gets warm if it's been on for a while. Is this normal? It functions fine. I would tend to assume that it's the back lighting creating the heat. I'm just curious...
> 
> The system is dope as **** though. Awesome product. I'm so happy with it.


The TouchPad does get warm, but it isn't hurting anything. And yes it is ALL of those LED's that make it get so warm. Turning down the brightness will keep it cooler if you aren't looking for a hand warmer. Keep in mind that the brightness on the touchpad goes to 100% when there is a system error. Some guys will run the e-Level without the height sensors installed so that it is in error mode for months and then wonder why it is hot to the touch.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Compressors will run less often


Thats what i though too but for some reasons the ECU always uses 40PSI before activating the compressor no matter the PSI you set (150/170/200)

Taken from their site:

150 Mode:
• 110 psi ON / 150 psi OFF

175 Mode: 
• 135 psi ON / 175 psi OFF 

200 Mode: 
• 160 psi ON / 200 psi OFF


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

kilimats said:


> Thats what i though too but for some reasons the ECU always uses 40PSI before activating the compressor no matter the PSI you set (150/170/200)
> 
> Taken from their site:
> 
> ...


We found that keeping the tank pressure within 40 psi makes for the most repeatable adjustments (the speed that the vehicle raises at 200 psi versus 160 psi is tolerable). We don't make the pressure range smaller because it lowers the life of the compressor too much.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

AccuAir said:


> We found that keeping the tank pressure within 40 psi makes for the most repeatable adjustments (the speed that the vehicle raises at 200 psi versus 160 psi is tolerable). We don't make the pressure range smaller because it lowers the life of the compressor too much.


I see, still confused on what is the cons/pros for the three diff PSI, can you clarify ?


----------



## AccuAir (Jan 12, 2010)

kilimats said:


> I see, still confused on what is the cons/pros for the three diff PSI, can you clarify ?


So you want to run the lowest tank pressure possible as long as it allows your car to get to height without waiting for the compressors to re-build pressure. Some vehicles require extremely high bag pressures and will struggle to achieve height when the tank is set at 150 psi. For these cases, you would want to run a higher pressure rated compressor (Viair 480C, 444C) and adjust the AccuAir system to 175 or 200 psi. 

The bottom line is that running your compressors in the lowest range possible will make them cycle faster and last longer!


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

Great bit of info there guys! I've been curious about optimum pressure settings

as always, I :heart: AccuAir


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

AccuAir said:


> So you want to run the lowest tank pressure possible as long as it allows your car to get to height without waiting for the compressors to re-build pressure. Some vehicles require extremely high bag pressures and will struggle to achieve height when the tank is set at 150 psi. For these cases, you would want to run a higher pressure rated compressor (Viair 480C, 444C) and adjust the AccuAir system to 175 or 200 psi.
> 
> The bottom line is that running your compressors in the lowest range possible will make them cycle faster and last longer!


that makes a lot more sense now, thank you very much :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

AccuAir said:


> Some guys will run the e-Level without the height sensors installed so that it is in error mode for months and then wonder why it is hot to the touch.


Bingo!...I didn't know that. I just haven't had time to install the sensors yet. Hoping to be done this weekend though.



kilimats said:


> Thats what i though too but for some reasons the ECU always uses 40PSI before activating the compressor no matter the PSI you set (150/170/200)


But when you're only filling the bags to a pressure lower than what is in the tank, the 40 psi delta does not make for an equal number of bag fills. Umm...how do I word this to make sense...

Say you've got 1 gallon of displacement in the combined 4 bags and a 4 gallon tank. If the bags are filled to 50 psi, and the tank is filled to 100psi, you're storing more than 2 bag-fulls. There is a linear relationship, PV=mRT, which defines the whole system. You assume that T remains the same as air travels from the tank to the bags. It's close enough for the sake of argument to be negligible. m and R must remain constant because the gas, air, is not changing. That means that as your pressure decreases (when you go from the high pressure inside the tank to the lower pressure stored in the bag), the volume must increase. So 1 gallon of air at 150 psi DOES NOT equal 1 gallon of air at 50 psi.

I hope you could make heads and tails of this description. I know what it all means, but I can't quite describe it.


----------

